# Farbe in die Bash

## Ezekeel

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich gibt es schon genügend Threads dieser Art, aber ziemlich sicher noch keinen auf Deutsch (bin der englsichen Sprache mächtig - aber ich finde keinen Thread der meinen Anforderungen entspricht) und auch noch nicht so viele, dass man es als DUP schließen sollte.

Nun zu meinem Problem - ich habe Linux schon seit einiger Zeit laufen, aber langsam geht es mir auf den Senkel, dass bei mir immer nur 

```
bash-2.05b$
```

 in der bash steht. Habe deswegen dieses Tutorial http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/index.html gefunden in dem erklärt steht wie man seinen Benutzernamen usw. der Bash hinzufügt. Mein Problem ist nun: 

1. es gibt keine /etc/bashrc -> kann man diese erstellen, so daß sie Linux verwendet oder gibt es diese einfach bei Gentoo nicht so daß man eine ~/.bashrc erstellt und dort dann export PS1=.... einträgt?? Die /etc/profile ist ja afaik nicht geeignet da diese seitens kde nicht verwendet wird wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe??

2. Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich den Benutzernamen Farbig mache: soll heissen, dass wenn  root@bla.com dasteht root "rot" ist und wenn user@bla.com "user" grün ist und wenn user@blabla.com "blabla" lila ist? 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!!

----------

## moe

Leg mal für deinen Benutzer eine .bashrc an, in der folgendes steht:

```

source /etc/profile

source /etc/bash/bashrc

```

Dann log dich neu ein, und alle deine Wünsche sind erfüllt  :Wink: 

Gruss Maurice

Edit: Fast alle, das mit lila bei nem externen? Host, musst du dann über die dortige bashrc lösen..

----------

## Deever

```
emerge zsh
```

Die Bash ist vielleicht für init-skripts noch zu gebrauchen (die eigentlich eh Bourneshell-kompatibel sein müßten), für alles andere gibts besseres.

```
deever@floatkiller:~ $ ls -lh =bash =zsh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 628K Feb 19  2004 /bin/bash

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root root 530K Oct 10 18:25 /bin/zsh

deever@floatkiller:~ $ man bash | wc -l  

4512

deever@floatkiller:~ $ man zshall | wc -l

19646
```

http://strcat.neessen.net/zsh/

http://www.michael-prokop.at/computer/tools_zsh_liebhaber.html

http://zsh.sunsite.dk/

HTH && SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Gronau_

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> 2. Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich den Benutzernamen Farbig mache: soll heissen, dass wenn  root@bla.com dasteht root "rot" ist und wenn user@bla.com "user" grün ist und wenn user@blabla.com "blabla" lila ist?

 

Mit einer abfrage je nach user oder host eine andere variable für farbe zuweisen und diese dann im prompt benutzen, z.b. so:

case "`id -un`" in

    admin)	lc=$light_purple    ;;

    jens)	lc=$light_cyan      ;;

    test)	lc=$light_blue      ;;

    root)       lc=$light_red       ;;

    *)	        lc=$yellow          ;;	

esac

normal='[00m'

black='[0;30m'

red='[0;31m'

green='[0;32m'

brown='[0;33m'

blue='[0;34m'

mangenta='[0;35m'

cyan='[0;36m'

light_grey='[0;37m'

dark_grey='[1;30m'

light_red='[1;31m'

light_green='[1;32m'

yellow='[1;33m'

light_blue='[1;34m'

light_purple='[1;35m'

light_cyan='[1;36m'

white='[1;37m'

export PS1='$lc \u:$green\w \$ 'Last edited by Gronau_ on Sun Nov 21, 2004 3:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

Sorry, vergessen...hier mein (user-)Prompt:

```
PROMPT=$'%B%{\033[31m%}%n%{\033[30m%}@%{\033[34m%}%m%{\033[30m%}:%{\033[34m%}%~%{\033[30m%} $%b '
```

Das sieht dann so aus

Auch nützlich:

```

bindkey '^[[A' history-search-backward

bindkey '^[[B' history-search-forward
```

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## moe

@Deever: Was ist das unten für eine "Umschaltleiste" und wie?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Deever

Das ist GNU screen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Ezekeel

Hi,

erst mal danke für die vielen Antworten. Muss mir das ganze mal anschauen und denke viel rumprobieren bis es mienen Wünschen entspricht! Werde mich bei etwaigen misserfolgen deren ich mich nicht fähig fühle sie selbst zu lösen wieder hier melden! 

@moe

Thx genau das war es was ich gesucht habe!  :Smile:  Wäre vielleicht was für den Tipp des Tages!?! 

@Deever 

Die zsh sieht ja wirklich nett aus ist aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann weit umfangreicher als ich es bis jetzt benötigen würde!

----------

## Deever

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> @Deever 
> 
> Die zsh sieht ja wirklich nett aus ist aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann weit umfangreicher als ich es bis jetzt benötigen würde!

 

Wie du meinst! Allein die Keybindings sind ein Grund für mich, nicht die Bash zu verwenden. Von den Optionen (autocmd, globale aliases, Dateisuffix-Aliases) gar nicht zu reden...

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Ezekeel

na die  Keybindings sind schon ein Argument für sich... 

wenn ich mal ehrlich bin habe ich eben die Befürchtung, dass wenn ich irgendwie unwissenderweise (was bei mir leider der Fall ist, da ich mich noch nie sehr mit der shell befasst habe) nun meine shell abändere ich dann auf einmal ohne da stehe und mein System nicht mehr läuft... mit einem emerge zsh && emerge -C bash wird sichs ja wohl nicht getan haben. 

Und im vergleich dazu ein paar Keys binden zu können, damit ich keine Befehle reinhauen muss finde ich doch dieses Risiko zu groß als dass ich nun mit meiner Shell rumspielen wollte!  :Smile: 

----------

## Deever

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> mit einem emerge zsh && emerge -C bash wird sichs ja wohl nicht getan haben.

 Die bash sollte man auch tunlichst drauflassen. Zwar müßten[tm] Init-Skripte Bourne-Shell-kompatibel sein, in der Praxis sieht das leider ganz anders aus. Stinkt zwar zum Himmel, aber wer geilt sich daran auf, Replacements für Init-Skripte zu schreiben?

 *Quote:*   

> Und im vergleich dazu ein paar Keys binden zu können, damit ich keine Befehle reinhauen muss finde ich doch dieses Risiko zu groß als dass ich nun mit meiner Shell rumspielen wollte! 

 Parse error.

Du suchst nicht zufälligerweise 'chsh'?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

